# Top 5 Cichlid foods?



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just curious, what are you guys feeding your Cichlids over the last few years or so?

These have been great for around 1000 or so of my fish the last 2 years, no diseases, bright colors, really healthy looking, obsiouvly weekly water changes help:

1) Northfin Cichlid or Community (Same thing)
2) Fluval Bug bites, not every day though
3) New Life Spectrum optimum Flakes
4) Hikari BioGold
5) Freeze Dried Blackworms


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

New life spectrum. No need for anything else.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree. NLS 1mm sinking cichlid pellets. Northfin is a great food as well.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I feed the fish in my 450gal Northfin - Cichlid Formula & Krill Gold (mixed), and in my 180gal New Life Spectrum pellets. My supplier said he uses Northfin exclusively because he believes fish produce less waste from it than other foods. I can't say I notice the difference and both my tanks the fish have grown beautifully.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Extreme Aquatics Foods- cichlid pewee and cat scrapers

Northfin- cichlid, veggie and krill formula 
I do not like their algae waffers at all, to soft and make a big mess in our tanks.


----------

